
Ask HN: Do React Web Apps Have Poor SEO? - ricotico060
I&#x27;ve recently built a web app with React only to hear that they have have bad SEO. Is this true? If so, is there an easy way to correct this?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Having good keywords and links from other sites is likely a bigger impact on
your SEO than using React, whether or not you're using SSR. Performance can
reduce page ranking, but we should also (then) be asking, "Do <Framework X>
Web Apps Have Poor SEO?"

------
r16w
Server side rendering and testing pages through fetch-as-google to make sure
they’re being picked up by bots. It’s not as big of a problem as people make
it out to be. There are plenty of fixes but this combination is simple and
effective.

